# Seagull SWS series?



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

I went into Sherwood today and saw a Seagull SWS Dreadnought, Solid spruce top and SOLID mahogany side and back...it was $520 or $550 (cant remember) which is cheaper than the 25th Anniversary it was right beside. The guitars looked identical.

Did a search about the SWS and it just came out. Can't wait to see more of them! Awesome price for a solid wood guitar.


----------

